# Removing fence for tree removal



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have a wooded area in the back of my lot. My property line extends a fair amount into it.
It needs maintenance so I called out a tree company. 

They told me that 9 1/2 feet of clearance is needed to move their equipment through. Problem is that I have a 4 foot chain link fence. They suggested I talk with my neighbors about permission to go through their yard. Not sure if thats a good idea either. 1 neighbor is problematic. The other I feel would be awkward asking to drive heavy equipment around and through the middle of their yard. 

On one side of my house the fence goes out 10 feet and stops at my property line. My first thought was to simply have some drive through gates installed. However the ac unit probably sticks out 2 feet from the house and it would cost big $ to have it unhooked. 

I'm starting to get frustrated thinking about it. At this point I'm tempted to simply tear out the entire fence at that side of the property. I really wanted a 6 foot privacy fence anyway. I could build a wood fence myself and come up with a configuration that would allow for any future maintenance. 

My Dad always tries to give me advice and says I shouldn't tear that fence down but I can't think of any other option. Has anyone else ever had to deal with this type of situation?

thanks


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Do you have a camera ?


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

I do. Will post a pic in a little bit


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I would call another tree company. I paid to have a lot of trees trimmed and never heard such a tale.


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

The width of my fence from the house is about 10 feet. From the a/c unit to fence might be around 7 feet. 

There is a lot of stuff to take down and I'm thinking they want to bring a full size bucket truck back there. He did say some of the stuff they might be able to take down without it. I have probably a dozen trees that need to come down with many of them packed together and leaning all directions.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ouch, if that is your only access point to the back, and no neighbors will allow access via their property...then you may have to pay the extra for all the trees being climbed if needed and taken down and brought out in pieces. $$$$$ 

Is the chain fence to the right yours ? Even if it is, and if it is shared on the property line, the neighbor SHOULD be consulted before taking it down. JMO


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It might be the photo but nothing looks too big nor too close to any structures, so why can't they take the trees down from the ground then buck them up? Hauling them away might be another matter but a Bobcat should fit down beside your house.

Make sure you only cut down inside your property line or the "problematic" neighbour my have a problem.


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

the fence is mine and should be completely on my property.

I'm going to talk with the other neighbor. I usually try to avoid them but many of the trees are leaning over their property so hopefully they will work with me on this. If not I will tell them just to clear what they can.



thanks


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

May I ask what the problem is with the trees & how many of them need to be removed?


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

some tree's have cankers, rotting branches, or are leaning. I told them to leave alone anything healthy and worth keeping. I'm guessing at least 10 need to come out.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok, so they need the chipper & the truck right there. They can't drag everything to the street. Am I correct to say that you don't need to remove the entire fence, just the section with the gate & maybe 2 sections near the AC?


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe that would work fine without complete removal and they could maneuver through. An opening would have to be made in back as well though. 

They thought the best way would be on the other side of the house. I'm going to do my best to talk with the neighbors and make that happen. They also mentioned they have experience dealing with those situations. 

thanks for the idea


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Really, any company worth their salt should keep 10 or 12 sheets of old 3/4" plywood in the shop for these odd jobs. With two helpers and one driver, they just keep laying the plywood down making a "track" for the truck to drive on. 

Take a sheet from the behind the truck wheels as soon as it drives over it, take it around and lay it in front of the truck for it to drive over..., repeat as needed.

They do it all the time on golf courses for heavy equipment, that does not have the super wide tires.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Good luck Jed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Really, any company worth their salt should keep 10 or 12 sheets of old 3/4" plywood in the shop for these odd jobs. With two helpers and one driver, they just keep laying the plywood down making a "track" for the truck to drive on.
> 
> Take a sheet from the behind the truck wheels as soon as it drives over it, take it around and lay it in front of the truck for it to drive over..., repeat as needed.
> 
> They do it all the time on golf courses for heavy equipment, that does not have the super wide tires.


Speaking of that scenario.

I have driven a D8 Cat over highways on a lot of castoff tires.


ED


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Havin' worked in tree service over the years, I see no reason they need to get their equipment back there,.....

Ya need a tree climber that knows how to rope up a ginpole to get the tree bits down to the ground, 'n an able crew to drag those tree bits out to the street where it can be chipped, 'n exported,.....


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

tree work is done. I only had to remove 1 fence post and remove the fabric in back for them to fit the bobcat. the chipper stayed in the front yard. They filled up the truck with mulch on the first day. 2nd day they filled it with logs. I'm happy with the work but it does look like a tank brigade drove through. They said it was thick back there. Still have some nice tree's left.

I'm planning to string a few lines across the area and do what I can to level it out without a bobcat. I'm also considering a alternative ground cover since it will be heavily shaded and I want low maintenance. Maybe something like sweet woodruff?

Its a relief to have the fence back up. I plopped that post right back in the hole with most of the concrete still on it. Its beat up but good enough until I upgrade.


----------



## Shindeiru (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah, that's probably the best idea! Often times, I see people trying hard to save everything in their garden, but in fact, there is just stuff that you have to get rid of. I am talking about sacrifice, if you want to call it like that. For example, I have had to remove two old pines from my garden in order to make it look better. Actually, if you want assistance in your job, I still have their contact. It’s tree service Bakersfield. They are professionals and can deal with your job in a very good amount of time. Believe me, you will be more than satisfied with the result!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Shindeiru said:


> Yeah, that's probably the best idea!


Apr 13, 2018


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Speaking of that scenario.
> 
> I have driven a D8 Cat over highways on a lot of castoff tires.
> 
> ...


Bet that was one scream of laughter after another . . . .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Bet that was one scream of laughter after another . . . .


 Yeah the guys that were there to move the tires from the rear to the front as we crept over, had to hustle. 

Took it slow, and steady, and we were across in a few minutes.

ED


----------



## Tom1515 (Dec 1, 2021)

jedispork said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a wooded area in the back of my lot. My property line extends a fair amount into it.
> It needs maintenance so I called out a tree company.
> ...


Can't hurt to ask? At least not much. Years ago, I needed to remove a dead fir tree, about 36" diameter. The logger said he could take it down in chunks, but it would be safer and easier to just fell it, onto my neighbors property. Called my recluse neighbor, who had a history of problems with neighbors, who intentionally or unintentionally encroached on his property. He gave me an emphatic no. But then the next day he called back and said, ok, he didn't want to cause an unsafe or costly solution; his only concern was that none of his trees be damaged, and all would be cleaned up afterwards. Not sure what equipment your talking about, but if it doesn't damage your neighbors property/landscape, maybe he/she would be amiable to giving you temporary access. If you treat them with respect and ask permission, set conditions...most people are reasonable and helpful.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Tom1515 said:


> Can't hurt to ask? At least not much. Years ago, I needed to remove a dead fir tree, about 36" diameter. The logger said he could take it down in chunks, but it would be safer and easier to just fell it, onto my neighbors property. Called my recluse neighbor, who had a history of problems with neighbors, who intentionally or unintentionally encroached on his property. He gave me an emphatic no. But then the next day he called back and said, ok, he didn't want to cause an unsafe or costly solution; his only concern was that none of his trees be damaged, and all would be cleaned up afterwards. Not sure what equipment your talking about, but if it doesn't damage your neighbors property/landscape, maybe he/she would be amiable to giving you temporary access. If you treat them with respect and ask permission, set conditions...most people are reasonable and helpful.


Be sure the tree dude's bonds and insurance were up to date!


----------

